# The One Armed Man and the Half Blind Archer



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 23, 2011)

Went down to Bond Swamp this weekend to hunt pigs with
Kieth (Res.Contractor), Charlie (Baldfish),and my buddy Al (Al33).

Just less than 3 weeks ago I underwent a surgery where the Doctor broke all the bones in my left wrist and fused them together with a plate. I have pretty much stopped taking the pain pills and I really needed to get out. So off we went.

It quickly became apparent that Al and I would hunt together as the two marathon runners were already a mile down the trail before Al and I left the truck.
Al hunted with his longbow and I had a Super Blackhawk that I could shoot with one hand if I found a rest.
After complaining that we should have had a disabled person parking space, the one armed man hit the woods with the half blind guy.

We got one good sign almost right away as we found many small but deeply rooted areas and piles of scat that looked like it was left by a cow. Al and I knew we were just minutes from shooting a monster boar and then it happened, BOOM!

15 minutes later, Al and I eased up to a group of hunters who had just killed our boar. After congratulations on the man's first kill (I guess it was about 200#) we continued our hunt.

Al put a pretty good stalk on a sun bathing beaver but it dove off the bank and swam away as he got within 25 yards. I put a good stalk on a group of pigs fighting until one stood upright and showed himself to be a racoon.

A person with only one eye really doesn't have the depth perception that the rest of us have, so I was able to get some good pics of Al trying to cross a creek on a log.
Anyway just another great weekend made possible by people I've met here on Woody's.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 23, 2011)

Excellent...the last two pics are priceless. Are you going to sell prints?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 23, 2011)

That's the way I cross logs when the water is deep and cold. Looks like it was a fun trip.  Mike


----------



## biker13 (Jan 23, 2011)

But the one thing,you were having fun doing what you want.All the best for years to come.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 23, 2011)

Great story!
Love the pics.
Dan


----------



## Dennis (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks like a good time


----------



## Al33 (Jan 23, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Excellent...the last two pics are priceless. Are you going to sell prints?


 I begged John not to put these up here for all to see.


dm/wolfskin said:


> That's the way I cross logs when the water is deep and cold. Looks like it was a fun trip.  Mike



Glad you posted that Mike because I weighed the consequences of trying to cross relying on my foot balance. The day was young, the water was deep and cold, I had my cell phone, GPS, and other goodies I did not want to get wet. I knew if I slipped my hunt would be over. I swallowed my pride and crossed it like a girl.
Just before I got across two fellows in a canoe came around the bend and I felt obliged to explain. Depth perception, or lack thereof, had nothing to do with it, I knew the water was deep. I explained to the two other kind hunters that having only one eye, actually one half of one eye, I do not have a horizontal plain of view which makes balancing nearly impossible. I opted to get across in a manner that gave me the best odds of getting across dry.

What John did not report is how he got across and had I not left my camera in the truck I too would have some pic's to sell. After laughing at him belly crawling across it like an inch-worm and telling him how much I wished I had not forgot my camera I HAD to follow him. I never thought to use my cell phone camera but wished I would have.

I learned quickly not to stalk the swamps with firearms hunters while carrying a longbow. Those boys were looking for shots at any distance and I knew they would not give me a chance at a 20 yard shot. At least John had a hog-leg pistol and was limited somewhat in shot distances.

I had a great time and would do it again in a heartbeat. Got to hunt and eat with some fine fellers.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh, yeah. Two guys paddled up in a canoe to watch Al slither the final 4 feet of the crossing. One is a member on here from Canton, Grizzlyblake.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am planeing on going next weekend if I am not working, is a canoe a better way around. Last year the water was to high. Thanks


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 23, 2011)

Not laughing at you Al. I've been there more than once. Just lucky no one arm man, with a camera, was around. About the time you get into guinea guinea squat mode, and start thinking about turning around and going back, you realize you can't turn around much less go back. 

Funny part is, if that log was over dry land, you could probably skip across it on one leg.


----------



## TGUN (Jan 23, 2011)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.

Al, I would rather be a funny looking dry man than a foolish wet man any day.



Barry Duggan said:


> Funny part is, if that log was over dry land, you could probably skip across it on one leg.



Is that not so true. Consequences of a fall seems to suck your balance right out of you.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 23, 2011)

Longstreet1 said:


> I am planeing on going next weekend if I am not working, is a canoe a better way around. Last year the water was to high. Thanks



I got the impression that a canoe is just about as much work, if not more, than just footing it. There are a lot of obstacles to have to maneuver around. A good pair of hip waders will get you to plenty of good hog sign. Bond Swamp is not that big of a place yet it attracts a lot of hunters so be prepared to run into to them no matter which area you go to.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 23, 2011)

TGUN said:


> Great pics, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Al, I would rather be a funny looking dry man than a foolish wet man any day.
> 
> ...



 Thanks TGUN! And Barry, you got that right!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks like yall had a good time, AL you looked so cute crossing that log like a girl.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Jan 23, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Oh, yeah. Two guys paddled up in a canoe to watch Al slither the final 4 feet of the crossing. One is a member on here from Canton, Grizzlyblake.



Glad to see y'all made it out ok fellas! Alan and I (Blake) banked that canoe back at that 90 degree turn in the creek after we met y'all and followed fairly fresh rooting all the way back to the river by Bondsview road. We ran into a good handful of folks back there in the thick cane, but nobody had killed anything. 

Al, don't feel bad about scooting across the log - while we were back by the river my buddy Alan (the one in more camo) was walking down a "road" that had about 1 foot of water, and took one step into a rut and was up to his armpits in water all of a sudden. Long walk back to the canoe and then ride to the truck!

We went back this morning and canoed over to the 90 degree spot in the creek and sat for a couple hours back there. It was so dang cold that we left around 10 and worked our way back, getting out of the canoe a couple times, and ended up on a herd of cattle that had apparently gotten out of that Phillips land. 

We didn't ever get on any hogs but the whole property there is covered up with sign. 

Are y'all going back again this weekend?


----------



## Necedah (Jan 23, 2011)

Gosh, looks like a good time was had by all.
That knot in the middle of that log in the last picture is certainly unique in its positioning for a log crawler 

Dave


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2011)

John, GON needs some comic relief in at least one article a month. Your style is rich and always entertaining to read. I think you should start writing for them.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 23, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> Looks like yall had a good time, AL you looked so cute crossing that log like a girl.


More like an an old woman than a girl Chase.



grizzlyblake said:


> We didn't ever get on any hogs but the whole property there is covered up with sign.
> 
> Are y'all going back again this weekend?


Nice meeting you Alan and Blake and hate you didn't get on the pigs. No plans for a return trip by any in our group.



Necedah said:


> Gosh, looks like a good time was had by all.
> That knot in the middle of that log in the last picture is certainly unique in its positioning for a log crawler
> 
> Dave



Funny you should notice that knot Dave because it was definitely a topic of conversation.


----------



## SOS (Jan 23, 2011)

Crossing the log "like a girl?"  I've got 2 daughters that make take offense to that!  LOL.  Now if you'd said "like a gimpy, one-kneed gray haired olde farte", you would be right on the money.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 24, 2011)

Necedah said:


> Gosh, looks like a good time was had by all.
> That knot in the middle of that log in the last picture is certainly unique in its positioning for a log crawler
> 
> Dave



I never thought he'd get past that knot, took him 3 tries.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 24, 2011)

Thats what we call wisdom. Its better to be cautous and safe than cold and wet anyday.


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 24, 2011)

Look slike you guys had a good time.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 24, 2011)

Great story John! Pictures are really worth a thousand words! 

Al, I don't think I would even try crossing that tree with one eye. You certainly don't let that patch slow you down!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 24, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I never thought he'd get past that knot, took him 3 tries.



After the first attempt, bet Al would have paid a pretty penny for one of them flexible saws. Looked like a prime spot for a little judicious pruning, if I ever saw one.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh My Goodness!!!!! what a funny story John!!! I love the pics, Al was being real cautious and I don't blame him. If you'd have been a swell friend you'd have helped him across instead of taking them pics.....course then we couldn't all share in the moment!!!
I guess I might have stayed on that other side tho!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 24, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> Oh My Goodness!!!!!  If you'd have been a swell friend you'd have helped him across instead of taking them pics.....



Or at least smoothed it out for him. Did ya'll give that log a name...maybe something like the raw dog or lumpy saddle?


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks like a fine hunt and great day in the woods!

I would have crossed that log the exact same way;
aka the smart way.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 24, 2011)

*Okay, Okay, I've Got To Confess!*

Thankfully Al forgot his camera.

I tried to to cross girlie style like Al but with a cast on my wrist I just couldn't push off and scoot.
I ended up on my stomach with my elbows, knees, and toes in contact with the log. If you would, picture a 210 pound inchworm with it's huge camoflaged butt pointed toward heaven. Al was laughing the whole time - it was degrading.

On the return visit, I earned back my manhood by walking across upright on my own two feet.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 24, 2011)

Al33 said:


> I begged John not to put these up here for all to see.:



Be sure to tune in next week for another exciting episode of Hunting With Geraldo, where someone is bound to get scathed.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 24, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Thankfully Al forgot his camera.
> 
> I tried to to cross girlie style like Al but with a cast on my wrist I just couldn't push off and scoot.
> I ended up on my stomach with my elbows, knees, and toes in contact with the log. If you would, picture a 210 pound inchworm with it's huge camoflaged butt pointed toward heaven. Al was laughing the whole time - it was degrading.
> ...



I can picture that John.....and I can't stop laughing!!!!!


----------



## gurn (Jan 24, 2011)

Yall are killin me with these hog huntin stories. I want ta go bad.  Those are some great pics.


----------



## dpoole (Jan 25, 2011)

there needs to be a target set up at the next shoot where a log is involved


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 25, 2011)

That method of log crossin` is called "coonin` a log" down here in South Georgia.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Thankfully Al forgot his camera.
> 
> I tried to to cross girlie style like Al but with a cast on my wrist I just couldn't push off and scoot.
> I ended up on my stomach with my elbows, knees, and toes in contact with the log. If you would, picture a 210 pound inchworm with it's huge camoflaged butt pointed toward heaven. Al was laughing the whole time - it was degrading.
> ...


 
Didn't like those two knots on the log when you were belly crawlin' huh?


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 25, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> On the return visit, I earned back my manhood by walking across upright on my own two feet.



I am glad to hear it. Iffin' a person were to slip, and drop spread eagle on that log, I imagine that person
would earn their spurs, so's to speak.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> I am glad to hear it. Iffin' a person were to slip, and drop spread eagle on that log, I imagine that person
> would earn their spurs, so's to speak.


 
I've always wanted to hear John sing the falsetto parts from Queen's Bohemian Rhapsody.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 25, 2011)

Al, them last 2 photos make me dizzy. I fell off one at Chesttee last year with some snow still on the ground, luckly it was only knee deep!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That method of log crossin` is called "coonin` a log" down here in South Georgia.



Thanks Nick, that sounds a lot better than "girlin" a log.

Yes, John crossed on the return trip upright with a long stick but I'm not so sure it proved his manhood because he was hyperventilating the entire way. He also said he got dizzy about half way across. While he was trying to prove his manhood I was thinking he was about to lose it.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 25, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Thanks Nick, that sounds a lot better than "girlin" a log.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 25, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Girlin...coonin...as long as ya'll weren't spoonin...



Well, Al did mention it was a shame that there wasn't some way we could get that log out of the woods so he could take it home.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 25, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Thanks Nick, that sounds a lot better than "girlin" a log.
> 
> Yes, John crossed on the return trip upright with a long stick but I'm not so sure it proved his manhood because he was hyperventilating the entire way. He also said he got dizzy about half way across. While he was trying to prove his manhood I was thinking he was about to lose it.





You know your good when you can walk a footlog, with 200 feet of rope over one shoulder, and a 50 pound porcelon insulator over the other shoulder.


----------



## johnweaver (Jan 27, 2011)

I was a witness to somebody "earning their spurs" one time.  And I still hurt when I think about it, So does he,  and then there was the hour that we spent building a fire to dry him out.


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks fun.


----------



## redman17 (Jan 27, 2011)

With a title like this I just had to look


----------

